# Egg sharing with endo



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

HI has anyone got some success stories of egg sharing with endo?

I've taken a bit of a knock today after seeing our consultant. we always thought we only had one fertility problem (DHs sperm count), but my consultant did a transvaginal ultrasound on me today and saw two cysts on my ovary that he thinks may be endometrial.  he;s gonna repeat to confirm at a later date, but now I'm just worried it'll affect my ability to egg share.

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

I dont personally have one myself but one of the eggsharers from last year had success with egg share and mf

She now has a beautiful little girl about 3 months old

 for your next appt hun

Em


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks heffalump xxxx


----------

